# Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio.



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.

*Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andrà tutto bene.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ahahahah eccolo


----------



## kYMERA (21 Dicembre 2021)

Assurdo.
Ma forse è una buona notizia.
Magari mettiamo Krunic li che almeno corre e pressa.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.


sisisi Pioli si , scassiamociii


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Dicembre 2021)

Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.


Sovraccarico alla botta dell'otturatore con riacutizzarsi della febbre al deltoide come se fosse Antani.


----------



## Devil man (21 Dicembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno


esce in barella?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.



38 partite di campionato, 38 casi medici da analizzare.

Facesse "ER: medici in prima linea" piuttosto di Sanremo.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> esce in barella?


Dall'infermeria


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/



Mancano più di 24 ore. C'è tempo per altri infortuni/febbri/etcetc


----------



## Solo (21 Dicembre 2021)

Beh, vista l'età è inutile stupirsi.

Il problema è che in estate hai preso Giroud e Pellegri come riserve. Questo è un errore di Maldini, aldilà del budget risicato.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Dicembre 2021)

Messias prima punta e svoltiamo la stagione. 

ma giocherà GGGIRRU’


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Io proverei Tatarusanu punta


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

diciamo che di regola così sarebbe dovuta andare, domani titolare Giroud se fosse andata diversamente domenica
solo che Ibra in panca e non indisponibile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi,dobbiamo stare tranquilli.

Tutto perfettamente in linea con gli infortuni di tutte le altre squadre.
Nessuna anomalia.


----------



## cuoredidrago (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Ma il problema è a monte! Ibra ha già giocato più di quanto ci si aspettasse, il problema è pensare di dargli alternanza di gioco con Giroud, non esattamente un 20enne, ma soprattutto con una scommessa persa in partenza, ovvero Pellegri. Se hai 20 anni e statisticamente in 3 anni giochi infinitamente meno di un 38/40enne, due domande a monte dovevano farsele.


----------



## Gamma (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/



Era solo questione di tempo, soprattutto visti gli ultimi impegni dove ha dovuto giocare più del dovuto.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Dicembre 2021)

Una cosa che non abbiamo ancora sperimentato sono le ustioni e le punture di ragno o scorpione. Possono capitare facilmente in spogliatoio.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Era O V V I O!! Ma ripeto, la colpa non è sua. Lo sapevamo benissimo. La colpa è di chi ha causato gli infortuni e di chi non ha fatto NULLA per porvi rimedio.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Arrivederci al 2023


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non abbiamo ancora sperimentato sono le ustioni e le punture di ragno o scorpione. Possono capitare facilmente in spogliatoio.



Potrebbe già essere successo.
Ecco perchè sono saltati fuori i famosi infortuni dovuti ad un colpo di tacco o di una botta al muscolo otturatore


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2021)

Senza parole.


----------



## Walker (21 Dicembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io proverei Tatarusanu punta


Non male come idea, Dracula in attacco spaventerebbe tutti...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Dimenticavo il commento all'infortunio, l'unico che si merita questa società per questa situazione:


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

Spero sia la volta buona per lanciare anche qualche ragazzo della primavera.
Almeno portarlo in panchina.

Non voglio nuovamente esperimenti con il cocco krunic come falso nueve.
Si giochi con giroud,fino a quando reggerà,poi dentro il giovane.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Dicembre 2021)

vabbè c'è qualcosa che non va con i nostri preparatori


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> vabbè c'è qualcosa che non va con i nostri preparatori


Ma dai


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dobbiamo stare tranquilli.
> 
> Tutto perfettamente in linea con gli infortuni di tutte le altre squadre.
> Nessuna anomalia.


ma ibra ha 40 anni logico che non avrebbe potuto giocarle tutte, se ti fai un parco attaccanti formato da un 40enne, un 35enne e uno giovane ma famoso per essere sempre rotto è scontato che avrai piu probabilità di infortuni rispetto ad altre squadre


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Tra non molto gli avversari contro di noi scenderanno in campo toccandosi le palle. 
Siamo come il becchino, un gatto nero che ti attraversa la strada o un ombrello che si apre in casa.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


krunic falso 9 e brahim saele messias sulla trequarti.. giroud avrà forse 1 tempo nelle gambe, maldini non lo schiera manco morto e poi c'è casti


----------



## KingSheva (21 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma dai


come spieghi tutti gli infortuni, non può essere sempre sfiga da due anni


----------



## Hellscream (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> come spieghi tutti gli infortuni, non può essere sempre sfiga da due anni


Era ironico, come chiunque non sia un piccolo suma


----------



## mil77 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Pioli alla domanda in conferenza post napoli su chi recuperava con l'empoli, aveva risposto spero di avere tutti i giocatori di oggi...facendo capire che qualcuno era in dubbio....pensavo però più a Messias


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> vabbè c'è qualcosa che non va con i nostri preparatori


cosa c'entrano i preparatori se un 40enne con le ginocchia martoriate dagli infortuni, si è rotto crociato anteriore e posteriore ai tempi dello united, abbia un affaticamente dopo aver giocato 3-4 partite di file, é normale


----------



## iceman. (21 Dicembre 2021)

Vai così joseph peppioli.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa c'entrano i preparatori se un 40enne con le ginocchia martoriate dagli infortuni, si è rotto crociato anteriore e posteriore ai tempi dello united, abbia un affaticamente dopo aver giocato 3-4 partite di file, é normale


Infatti la colpa mica è sua, la colpa è di chi ha costruito questo attacco.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa c'entrano i preparatori se un 40enne con le ginocchia martoriate dagli infortuni, si è rotto crociato anteriore e posteriore ai tempi dello united, abbia un affaticamente dopo aver giocato 3-4 partite di file, é normale


non mi riferisco solo ad Ibra

devo fare l'elenco degli infortuni nei due anni ?
com'è che la turca è sana ora dalle mXrXe ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> non mi riferisco solo ad Ibra
> 
> devo fare l'elenco degli infortuni nei due anni ?
> com'è che la turca è sana ora dalle mXrXe ?


e fallo sto elenco infortuni degli ultimi due anni, fai pure quello delle altre squadre e ragioniamo seriamente, altrimenti sono tutte chiacchiare da bar


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Infatti la colpa mica è sua, la colpa è di chi ha costruito questo attacco.


appunto, se proprio si vuole trovare un colpevole a tutti i costi almeno si facciano i nomi giusti in base ai fatti. Mo è colpa dei preparatori se devono aver a che fare con un 40enne coi crociati rotti, un 35enne e uno che è piu rotto che sano?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Infatti la colpa mica è sua, la colpa è di chi ha costruito questo attacco.


Tutto anticipato su questi lidi da chi guarda calcio oltre il proprio tifo.


----------



## unbreakable (21 Dicembre 2021)

pobega e colombo si potevano tenere e potevano essere utili in queste partite..poi se volevano giocare sempre è un altro discorso..però vedendo la percentuali di infortuni che c'è ogni anno con gestione pioli....


----------



## KingSheva (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e fallo sto elenco infortuni degli ultimi due anni, fai pure quello delle altre squadre e ragioniamo seriamente, altrimenti sono tutte chiacchiare da bar




Escludi pure i casi di covid che puoi leggere, ti ricordi infortuni seri dell'Inda ? dallo scorso anno ? a parte il panchinaro Sanchez ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> pobega e colombo si potevano tenere e potevano essere utili in queste partite..poi se volevano giocare sempre è un altro discorso..però vedendo la percentuali di infortuni che c'è ogni anno con gestione pioli....


per pobega e colombo è meglio che siano andati a fare esperienza altrove


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Escludi pure i casi di covid che puoi leggere, ti ricordi infortuni seri dell'Inda ? dallo scorso anno ? a parte il panchinaro Sanchez ?


togli il link è vietato, rischi il ban


----------



## KingSheva (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> togli il link è vietato, rischi il ban


scusa ora tolgo


----------



## bmb (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Mi sembrava già fin troppo strano che non si fosse rotto all'ingresso in campo di Giroud. Dai che tra 36 ore è finito il 2021 calcistico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/



Poveri illusi, pensate sia finita qui?

Da qui alla partita ce n'è ancora di tempo...


----------



## unbreakable (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> per pobega e colombo è meglio che siano andati a fare esperienza altrove


dipende..colombo al posto di pellegri e pobega al posto di bakayoko per me sarebbero stati più che utili..ma è un discorso ampio e capisco che anche esperienza in altri club possa essere utile per loro..in questa situazione di emergenza io me li sarei tenuti..però ognuno è libero di pensarla come ritiene opportuno


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava già fin troppo strano che non si fosse rotto all'ingresso in campo di Giroud. Dai che tra 36 ore è finito il 2021 calcistico.


Pensa che non vediamo l'11 titolare da Napoli Milan dello scorso anno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> scusa ora tolgo


cmq ti cito solo sensi che è sempre sfasciato all'inter, sanchez, vidal e kolarov stanno piu in infermeria che in campo nonostante ciuccino stipendi esagerati. cmq questi è l'aggregato degli infortuni della passata stagione


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











ovviamente non ha alcun valore significativo perche bisognerebbe considerare gli infortuni in relazione all'eta dei giocatori, storico infortuni giocatori, tipo di infortunio (muscolare, influenza, traumatico) ecc


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> dipende..colombo al posto di pellegri e pobega al posto di bakayoko per me sarebbero stati più che utili..ma è un discorso ampio e capisco che anche esperienza in altri club possa essere utile per loro..in questa situazione di emergenza io me li sarei tenuti..però ognuno è libero di pensarla come ritiene opportuno


colombo con ibra e giroud davanti avrebbe giocato poco, pobega al posto di baka l'avresti ridimensionato, se quest'anno sta segnando una caterva di gol al toro è perche juric gioca come gasperini e il centrocampista incursore ha sempre tante occasioni da gol. Almeno sia colombo sia pobega hanno aumentato il loro valore di cartellino, fossero rimasti al milan ne dubito


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


incredible.
Comunque se vi interessa non è "infortunio" ma indisponiblità causa affaticamente al ginocchio. 
Poco cambia, qualcosa non va da mesi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Dicembre 2021)

Krunic falso nuove e Ballo Tourè seconda punta. Daniel Maldini in regia.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> incredible.
> Comunque se vi interessa non è "infortunio" ma indisponiblità causa affaticamente al ginocchio.
> Poco cambia, qualcosa non va da mesi.


Ibra stava giocando troppo , era prevedibile. 
Quel che è per nulla normale è che Ibra debba stringere i denti per pellegri e giroud.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> incredible.
> Comunque se vi interessa non è "infortunio" ma indisponiblità causa affaticamente al ginocchio.
> Poco cambia, qualcosa non va da mesi.


era scontato, ibra 3-4 partite di fila non le puo fare a 40 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Peccato, queste sono le sue partite


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahah eccolo


Anche questo previsto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma ibra ha 40 anni logico che non avrebbe potuto giocarle tutte, se ti fai un parco attaccanti formato da un 40enne, un 35enne e uno giovane ma famoso per essere sempre rotto è scontato che avrai piu probabilità di infortuni rispetto ad altre squadre



Beh certo,la colpa è anche "nostra" che siamo andati a peggiorare la situazione ingaggiando determinati giocatori.

Però non puoi dire che sono chiacchere da bar e che la situazione è uguale a quella delle altre squadre.
Io non ricordo una squadra,e non solo tra le big,che in 2 anni ha giocato perennemente con 5-6 giocatori indisponibili a partita.

E attenzione,non parlo di giocatori qualunque,ma della maggior parte dei titolari.
Renditi conto che domani scenderemo in campo senza Ibra,Rebic,Leao,Calabria,Kjaer,


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Diciamo le cose come stanno ragazzi: pellegri e giroud oggi sono due operazioni fallimentari.
E guardate che l'oggi già riassume un intero girone .
Mica un segmentino gallianesco.

Io a ibra posso solo dire grazie ma il centravanti titolare quando lo vogliono prendere????
E basta con soluzioni alternative di ripiego.
Giroud è bollito.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh certo,la colpa è anche "nostra" che siamo andati a peggiorare la situazione ingaggiando determinati giocatori.
> 
> Però non puoi dire che sono chiacchere da bar e che la situazione è uguale a quella delle altre squadre.
> Io non ricordo una squadra,e non solo tra le big,che in 2 anni ha giocato perennemente con 5-6 giocatori indisponibili a partita.
> ...


si ma quelli che citi tu che condizione fisica di partenza hanno?

ibra ha 40 anni, crociato anteriore e posteriore spaccati ai tempi dello united, cosa ti puo fare uno staff atletico i miracoli?

vogliamo parlare di rebic?






questo è lo storico infortuni
ai tempi della fiorentina 31 giorni fuori per una generica ferita, poi altri 88 giorni fuori (3 mesi praticamente) per stiramento muscolare,
l'anno dopo quando passa al lipsia ci sono 56 giorni fuori per strappo al fascio muscolare
ai tempi del francoforte hai 31 giorni fuori rottura fibra muscolare, 37 giorni fuori per problema agli aduttori ecc ecc

e stiamo parlando di un rebic piu giovane con 6-7 anni in meno, aggiungici che gli infortuni muscolari peggiorano con il passare dell'età...

calabria è un altro che si rompe spesso, lo storico infortuni se vuoi lo trovi facilmente su internet


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2021)

a me stupisce che ha giocato cosi tanto finora (non sono ironico)

nelle ultime partite intendo


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma quelli che citi tu che condizione fisica di partenza hanno?
> 
> ibra ha 40 anni, crociato anteriore e posteriore spaccati ai tempi dello united, cosa ti puo fare uno staff atletico i miracoli?
> 
> ...


forte sta tabella! ma c'è per tutti i giocatori? dove l'hai trovata?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appena torna Giroud non mi stupirei affatto se finisse Ibra in infermeria


Non vorrei autocitarmi, ma stavolta è doveroso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> forte sta tabella! ma c'è per tutti i giocatori? dove l'hai trovata?


ti mando un pm


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Hanno preso tre attaccanti, ma è come se ne avessimo uno solo. Infatti quando uno è disponibile gli altri due sono rotti.


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> forte sta tabella! ma c'è per tutti i giocatori? dove l'hai trovata?


Ti basta cercare su google il nome del giocatore più “cronaca infortuni”.


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diciamo le cose come stanno ragazzi: pellegri e giroud oggi sono due operazioni fallimentari.
> E guardate che l'oggi già riassume un intero girone .
> Mica un segmentino gallianesco.
> 
> ...


Che poi posso capire prendere giocatori per far numero, ma allora piuttosto prendimi Lapadula o tieni Colombo. Pellegri è stato infortunato per 800 giorni negli ultimi 4 anni. Che vuol dire che più della metà della sua vita degli ultimi 4 anni l’ha passata da infortunato. Mi spiace per lui, eh. Però saremmo un club di calcio…


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi posso capire prendere giocatori per far numero, ma allora piuttosto prendimi Lapadula o tieni Colombo. Pellegri è stato infortunato per 800 giorni negli ultimi 4 anni. Che vuol dire che più della metà della sua vita degli ultimi 4 anni l’ha passata da infortunato. Mi spiace per lui, eh. Però saremmo un club di calcio…


Operazione folle..
Non saprei come altro definirla. 
Ti vorrei solo ricordare che contro la Salernitana si è stirato dopo 10' nel tentativo di saltare un avversario. 
Cioè.... questo ha la fibra muscolare andata .


----------



## Walker (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Krunic falso nuove e Ballo Tourè seconda punta. Daniel Maldini in regia.


A sto punto, necessario richiamare Gianni Rivera come trequartista.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Elliott è tirchio infatti da 14 milioni a ibra per 2 anni 
4 milioni a manzukic per 6 mesi
5 milioni a giroud 
Io dico che qualcosa si poteva prendere con una 20 di milioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> come spieghi tutti gli infortuni, non può essere sempre sfiga da due anni


ma quale sfiga infatti, ibra è un catorcio.

qualche giorno fa ho scritto: ibra non si muove in campo, forse perchè sa che deve fare 90 minuti. quando tornerà giroud e ne dovrà fare 70 correrà di più spero. a meno che non corra perchè non vuol farsi male.

cosa è successo? domenica si è mosso di più per 90 minuti (ho scritto anche nel topic partita che invece del solito 4 meritava un 5,5) e takkkkkkkkkk.

ma come si fa a dar la colpa ai preparatori se giochi con un tetraplegico?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Eccalla', sembra lo facciano apposta.

Torna uno (giroud) e subito ne esce un altro.

Era da sapere che tutte queste partite ravvicinate sarebbero state letali per un 40enne.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

@sa


diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diciamo le cose come stanno ragazzi: pellegri e giroud oggi sono due operazioni fallimentari.
> E guardate che l'oggi già riassume un intero girone .
> Mica un segmentino gallianesco.
> 
> ...


io a ibra direi un bel vaffa, perchè è causa della sua presenza che non si può prendere un titolare.
nessuno sano di mente viene al milan per fare panchina ad ibra. il milan svolterà quando ibra toglierà il disturbo.
ma il peggiore di tutti è chi lo ha rinnovato. un immannellato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Elliott è tirchio infatti da 14 milioni a ibra per 2 anni
> 4 milioni a manzukic per 6 mesi
> 5 milioni a giroud
> Io dico che qualcosa si poteva prendere con una 20 di milioni


sono 10 per ibra annui e penso 6 per giroud.
manzu 3,5M in 6 mesi.
pellegri non lo so ma avremo speso in tutto sui 3M.

assurdo lo sperpero che stiamo facendo


----------



## sion (21 Dicembre 2021)

Poteva mancare L infortunio del giorno prima? Ovviamente no, avanti così


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Questo di Ibra non è neanche un infortunio pero...

Semplicemente, come si sa benissimo, non riesce a giocare una partita ogni tre giorni.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quale sfiga infatti, ibra è un catorcio.
> 
> qualche giorno fa ho scritto: ibra non si muove in campo, forse perchè sa che deve fare 90 minuti. quando tornerà giroud e ne dovrà fare 70 correrà di più spero. a meno che non corra perchè non vuol farsi male.
> 
> ...


Ibra sta diventando progressivamente un peso.

Seppure alla fine è lui che segna eh... ma la passata stagione faceva ancora la differenza, in questa fa davvero fatica. Ormai segna solo su calcio piazzato o di testa. Per il resto fa pochissimo in campo.

Il calo rispetto ad un anno fa è evidente.

Io sono sempre stato contrario all'idea di avere un giocatore a fine carriera come centravanti, poi le prestazioni di Ibra mi hanno fatto cambiare idea, ma direi che sia arrivata l'ora di voltare pagina. A fine stagione bisogna trovare una soluzione.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono 10 per ibra annui e penso 6 per giroud.
> manzu 3,5M in 6 mesi.
> pellegri non lo so ma avremo speso in tutto sui 3M.
> 
> assurdo lo sperpero che stiamo facendo


Davanti si fa fatica a trovare una soluzione. I soldi sembrano tanti ma non lo sono. Per dire, Abraham alla Roma costa tra cartellino e stipendio 15 milioni l'anno circa.

I centravanti sono carissimi e se ne vuoi uno importante sono costi semplicemente impossibili.

Immobile
Dzeko
Morata
Ibra (Giroud)
Abraham
Zapata (Muriel)

Se d'altronde in Serie A questi sono i centravanti delle squadre di vertice, un motivo ci sarà.

Se ne salva uno, Osimhen, che infatti hanno pagato 70 milioni.

In teoria dovremmo scommettere su un giovane come abbiamo fatto in altri ruoli. Quando lo faremo sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa dirà il forum guarda...

Perchè io non lo dimentico: TUTTI volevano Marione e NESSUNO avrebbe mai accettato Scamacca, per dire. Questa è la verità.

Chi dice di volere un "centravanti giovane" in realtà pensa a Haaland o Vlahovic, non certo a Lucca.


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Elliott è tirchio infatti da 14 milioni a ibra per 2 anni
> 4 milioni a manzukic per 6 mesi
> 5 milioni a giroud
> Io dico che qualcosa si poteva prendere con una 20 di milioni





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Davanti si fa fatica a trovare una soluzione. I soldi sembrano tanti ma non lo sono. Per dire, Abraham alla Roma costa tra cartellino e stipendio 15 milioni l'anno circa.


Abraham è un asset e Ibra è un costo. Poi che tutti volessero Mario che aveva smesso da due anni non mi pare vero


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> @sa
> 
> io a ibra direi un bel vaffa, perchè è causa della sua presenza che non si può prendere un titolare.
> nessuno sano di mente viene al milan per fare panchina ad ibra. il milan svolterà quando ibra toglierà il disturbo.
> ma il peggiore di tutti è chi lo ha rinnovato. un immannellato.


Beh si, se la metti su questo piano è chiaro che la presenza di ibra è ingombrante però francamente Giroud non è nemmeno l'ultimo pinco pallino arrivato in quanto a nome e status.

Il problema caro amico secondo me è solo la voglia di investire.
Non penso che un vlahovic oggi, per dirne uno , avrebbe paura di venire al milan perchè si vedrebbe il posto precluso dallo svedese.
Siamo noi che non vogliamo vlahovic, non il contrario.

Se invece ne facciamo una questione di costi sai come la penso : ibra costa tanto ma ti vincola , ad oggi, fino a giugno 2022.
Dopo quella data libera posto e ingaggio.
Non sono queste le spese che fanno paura a elliott ma gli ingaggi lunghi e pesanti con relativo importante esborso per il cartellino.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/




Ibra ha il ginocchio sovraccarico.

Noi tifosi oramai abbiamo le palle sovraccariche.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè io non lo dimentico: TUTTI volevano Marione e NESSUNO avrebbe mai accettato Scamacca, per dire. Questa è la verità.
> 
> Chi dice di volere un "centravanti giovane" in realtà pensa a Haaland o Vlahovic, non certo a Lucca.


tutti no, non ricordo plebisciti al suo arrivo, anzi. 

e cmq non avevamo allora 20 mln per uno scamacca qualsiasi, figuriamoci adesso che sta segnando con una certa continuità e te ne chiedono minimo dai 30 in su. 

è per questo credo che a giugno ci accolleremo belotti gratis. 

e cmq per restare in tema "centravanti giovane" abbiamo visto quali sono le brillanti idee della società: quel cesso a pedali di pellegri perchè ovviamente era gratis pure lui.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Dicembre 2021)

Non mi va di leggere 9 pagine di commenti ma idealmente lascio un like a tutti coloro che sanno come la penso e si sono espressi a riguardo come avrei fatto io.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Davanti si fa fatica a trovare una soluzione. I soldi sembrano tanti ma non lo sono. Per dire, Abraham alla Roma costa tra cartellino e stipendio 15 milioni l'anno circa.
> 
> I centravanti sono carissimi e se ne vuoi uno importante sono costi semplicemente impossibili.
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre sponsorizzato Scamacca, perchè gli ho sempre visto fare una cosa che nessuno degli altri fa: gol da fuori area con sberle assurde (vedi qualche gol al Genoa).
Per me Scamacca ha potenziale, ma sul forum lo deridevano... Stacacca scrivevano...

Considerato Vlahovic proibitivo era quello il giovane su cui investire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ibra sta diventando progressivamente un peso.
> 
> Seppure alla fine è lui che segna eh... ma la passata stagione faceva ancora la differenza, in questa fa davvero fatica. Ormai segna solo su calcio piazzato o di testa. Per il resto fa pochissimo in campo.
> 
> ...


fino a novembre 2020 è stato un mostro, vinceva da solo ancora. non era molto mobile ma non perdeva un contrasto e non sbagliava un tocco. una qualità eccelsa.
parliamo di 3 mesi al top.

poi stop, basta, chiuso. quando hai quell'età i cali sono repentini.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> @sa
> 
> io a ibra direi un bel vaffa, perchè è causa della sua presenza che non si può prendere un titolare.
> nessuno sano di mente viene al milan per fare panchina ad ibra. il milan svolterà quando ibra toglierà il disturbo.
> ma il peggiore di tutti è chi lo ha rinnovato. un immannellato.


Esageri, secondo me.
Ibra non è un problema, il problema è la proprietà che non vuole investire. E sa bene che il centravanti è il tassello più costoso..
Preferisce gettare i soldi per Ibra-Giroud-Mandzukic piuttosto che per Vlahovic, che sarebbe stato prendibile con l'ingaggio di quei 3.

Posso capire la tua crociata contro Ibra, ma Ibra ha giocato e sta giocando perchè altro non hanno deliberatamente comprato.

Ps: ho letto il tuo post di Ibra fino a novembre 2020... ecco, quello in effetti era un altro giocatore, ancora al TOP che scherniva Koulibaly e De Vriji.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Davanti si fa fatica a trovare una soluzione. I soldi sembrano tanti ma non lo sono. Per dire, Abraham alla Roma costa tra cartellino e stipendio 15 milioni l'anno circa.
> 
> I centravanti sono carissimi e se ne vuoi uno importante sono costi semplicemente impossibili.
> 
> ...


dalla tua lista prenderei logicamente chiunque al posto di ibra, solo per il fatto che hai scritto nomi di calciatori in attività ed ibra ormai lo è solo sulla carta.
per approfondire però direi che abraham costa quanto ibra e giroud, e ti rimane in mano un cartellino.
quanti abraham ci sono in europa? almeno 10. elencali tu che li conosci meglio di me.
osimhen costa sui 20 annui... be da 16 per i nostri a 20 prendo l'africano tutta la vita (e se si fa male?? come se i nostri non si facessero male...).
cioè io non pretendevo che arrivasse dio in terra e che fosse forte, ma solo il coraggio di provare a cercare qualcuno per il futuro. se noti non critico esageratamente toure, o baka o messias o giroud o nemmeno pellegri.
critico quelli che per me sono errori di concetto ossia ibra e romagnoli.
ma ormai mi sono convinto che non è il coraggio che manca ma l'onestà. 
quindi pace e bene vediamo dove arriviamo senza perderci il fegato...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh si, se la metti su questo piano è chiaro che la presenza di ibra è ingombrante però francamente Giroud non è nemmeno l'ultimo pinco pallino arrivato in quanto a nome e status.
> 
> Il problema caro amico secondo me è solo la voglia di investire.
> Non penso che un vlahovic oggi, per dirne uno , avrebbe paura di venire al milan perchè si vedrebbe il posto precluso dallo svedese.
> ...


si ne abbiam parlato più di una volta. per me non è il contratto a breve termine ma altro, lo sai.

vlahovic è ormai un top che può aver paura di pochi o quasi nessuno ma non credo che venendo qui abbia il posto da titolare, anzi sono sicuro del contrario. il milan-liverpool decisivo lo gioca comunque sempre ibra quindi non trovo il motivo per il quale dusan debba venire da noi..

poi è logico che noi non vogliamo vlahovic, è chiaro. ma il motivo per me è diverso da quel che pensi tu.



JoKeR ha scritto:


> Esageri, secondo me.
> Ibra non è un problema, il problema è la proprietà che non vuole investire. E sa bene che il centravanti è il tassello più costoso..
> Preferisce gettare i soldi per Ibra-Giroud-Mandzukic piuttosto che per Vlahovic, che sarebbe stato prendibile con l'ingaggio di quei 3.
> 
> ...


io non ce l'ho con ibra perchè gioca da schifo, mica lo fa apposta. ce l'ho con chi gli permette di essere al di sopra del milan.
sul fatto che preferiscano 3 rottami a vlahovic a parità di prezzo (in controtendenza a tutte le società del mondo) io ho la mia idea, altri ne hanno un'altra....


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ne abbiam parlato più di una volta. per me non è il contratto a breve termine ma altro, lo sai.
> 
> vlahovic è ormai un top che può aver paura di pochi o quasi nessuno ma non credo che venendo qui abbia il posto da titolare, anzi sono sicuro del contrario. il milan-liverpool decisivo lo gioca comunque sempre ibra quindi non trovo il motivo per il quale dusan debba venire da noi..
> 
> ...


Tu pensi siamo schiavi di raiola...
Io penso che ibra sia la parvenza di campione che vorremmo avere e non possiamo permetterci o non vogliamo pagare.
Un top player ormai logoro ma col carisma e la classe sempre intatte.
Il milan è rifiorito attorno a ibra, ora però dovremmo compiere un passo ulteriore in avanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensi siamo schiavi di raiola...
> Io penso che ibra sia la parvenza di campione che vorremmo avere e non possiamo permetterci o non vogliamo pagare.
> Un top player ormai logoro ma col carisma e la classe sempre intatte.
> Il milan è rifiorito attorno a ibra, ora però dovremmo compiere un passo ulteriore in avanti.


non proprio schiavi di raiola, anzi. però lasciamo perdere l'argomento che è off tanto ne riparleremo in futuro.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/



Mi meraviglia il fatto che abbia disputato qualche gara.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2021)

Io non mi stupisco nemmeno, un giocatore di 40 anni deve essere il nostro valore aggiunto, non può essere il nostro perno di 38 partite, sarebbe alieno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli: Ibra out con l'Empoli. Sovraccarico al ginocchio sinistro.
> 
> *Tutte le parole del tecnico QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-pre-empoli-milan-21-dicembre.110910/


Rinnovo immediato


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh si, se la metti su questo piano è chiaro che la presenza di ibra è ingombrante però francamente Giroud non è nemmeno l'ultimo pinco pallino arrivato in quanto a nome e status.
> 
> Il problema caro amico secondo me è solo la voglia di investire.
> Non penso che un vlahovic oggi, per dirne uno , avrebbe paura di venire al milan perchè si vedrebbe il posto precluso dallo svedese.
> ...


È ripetiamo le stesse cose ma se non vendi è fatturi una miseria i vlahovic vanno presi prima a 5 milioni
Ma è difficile da capire ???
Ma chi spende in italia ??
I corrotti bianconeri stanno chiudendo i rubinetti
Le m...e nate dopo anche ..
Apparte la roma con un all in ma hanno anche venduto col cambio proprieta...ma chi spende?????


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensi siamo schiavi di raiola...
> Io penso che ibra sia la parvenza di campione che vorremmo avere e non possiamo permetterci o non vogliamo pagare.
> Un top player ormai logoro ma col carisma e la classe sempre intatte.
> Il milan è rifiorito attorno a ibra, ora però dovremmo compiere un passo ulteriore in avanti.


Con chi con giocatori da 100 milioni e fatturato da 200? Ma davvero dici???
I giocatori vanno scoperti è finita la pacchia del berlusconi che spendeva e comprava tutti ma ormai da 20 anni
I tifosi devono protestare contro chi prende pellegri e un ma zukic che non giocano da 2 anni...
Sai quanti calciatori giovani ci sono sul pianeta??


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tutti no, non ricordo plebisciti al suo arrivo, anzi.


Ma infatti se si va sul thread del forum di Mario si vedrà già solo alla prima pagina su 10 commenti tre apertamente contro il suo acquisto, e di questi 3 uno è proprio di Lineker


----------

